
The tricks propagandists use to beat science - denzil_correa
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610012/the-tricks-propagandists-use-to-beat-science/
======
Dowwie
MIT Tech Review continues reporting on Arxiv'd findings in social science
before vetting through peer review...

This is a study about invalidating science but it too may be invalid.

